# I miss you canada i love you



## Logipolo (Mar 22, 2011)

I am currently living abroad and I have come to realize how much I miss Canada incredibly I miss my home, the street corners,The tim Hortons, The 24 Hr drive thrus. The people Even the police cars parked hidden to ticket you. I miss the gas stations, I miss the highways ,the malls, the museum, the zoo, I miss the snow, the summer I miss it soo much that a picture of these simple things make me sad. My children also miss it very much but I have to stay here for a while because of business.

So I found this forum and wanted vent my feelings!! Anybody else feels like me vent the feelings my fellow Canadians I love you all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Logipolo said:


> I am currently living abroad and I have come to realize how much I miss Canada incredibly I miss my home, the street corners,The tim Hortons, The 24 Hr drive thrus. The people Even the police cars parked hidden to ticket you. I miss the gas stations, I miss the highways ,the malls, the museum, the zoo, I miss the snow, the summer I miss it soo much that a picture of these simple things make me sad. My children also miss it very much but I have to stay here for a while because of business.
> 
> So I found this forum and wanted vent my feelings!! Anybody else feels like me vent the feelings my fellow Canadians I love you all.


Will you return there???

Jo xx


----------



## Logipolo (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yes thats the day I live for


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Aaaaaah! You can feel the love! Good luck, hopefully, it won't be long before you get to come back.


----------



## kamran (Mar 4, 2011)

i miss my home in toronto too. but now that i live here in dubai and have a good job make more money than i would there what choice do i have? living in pakistan is rough tho. my family is originally from there. which city do you live in?


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

kamran said:


> i miss my home in toronto too. but now that i live here in dubai and have a good job make more money than i would there what choice do i have? living in pakistan is rough tho. my family is originally from there. which city do you live in?


You often do have the choice (in my humble opinion). 

I've been feeling stuck in the Netherlands for a long time because things simply weren't bad enough to justify a move. There isn't anything wrong with the usual suspects: cost of living (well, we got used to it at least), job security is ace, lifestyle is OK, work/life balance, salary, job opportunities, etc. But I simply cannot endear myself to the local ways (people here tend to be incredibly stressy and direct and, unsympathetic and uncompromising and, well, essentially, often really lacking in social graces) 

Considering the move (to CA, in my case) really begged the question fo rus: can we optimise every single area of our life? And the answer was nope, it would be a tough choice and there will be no guarantees. 

But if your gut tells you one thing for years and years and years, I'll say it's worth at least exploring the option, even if it means there might be some extent of (reasonable) logistical/financial hurdles. 

(My 2-cents, sorry for butting in. It's just that these doubts have been praying on my mind for years, and stopping me from taking steps)


----------



## lgkga (Apr 27, 2011)

I miss Canada so much too! Even though timmy's is kind of costly, it is still a true Canadian landmark! Even being in the UK is nothing like Canada! I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Hpatel (Oct 23, 2014)

I miss my canada ????? want to come there once in my life. Ice capacino alberta superb


----------



## staygold (Apr 9, 2015)

lgkga said:


> I miss Canada so much too! Even though timmy's is kind of costly, it is still a true Canadian landmark! Even being in the UK is nothing like Canada! I can't wait to go back.


Timmy's is costly?? Since when? I would love it if a more 'on the go'/cheap coffee shop liked Tim's opened in the UK. I hate paying £2.20 for a coffee.


----------

